# Moonshot RDTA by Sigelei



## Dubz (9/2/16)



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Robert Howes (9/2/16)

Looks great except the 2ml tank. Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (9/2/16)

I would defo get one for the novelty factor.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker (15/2/16)

OK. I want... I need.


----------



## skola (16/2/16)

I'm not so sure about ease of use.. But it's peaked my interest.


----------



## Petrus (16/2/16)

@Dubz, where can I find such a atty?


----------



## skola (16/2/16)

Petrus said:


> @Dubz, where can I find such a atty?


Pre order list at international stores..


----------



## NewOobY (16/2/16)

looks cool, not sure if I want one though - I'm not a fan of the two post holes only. I like my 4 post hole designs more, for me they are just easier to build on. Thing is the marketing blerb about flavor has got me thinking "_I need to get my hands on one_" coming from my evil voice on my left shoulder.


----------



## Ernest (16/2/16)

Looks nice!


----------



## Nightwalker (16/2/16)

I have heard that a big vendor will be stocking them. Busy counting my coins.. I havvvveee to get this


----------



## Cespian (16/2/16)

Guys. Am I missing something? How can an RDA, RDTA, RBA be marketed as "anything" watts? What I assume is that they are saying that the deck accommodates builds that will be vaped at 200watts... very misleading IMO.

Besides for that, it looks interesting but first need to get through the Goblin V2. Sigelei is probably my favourite vaping related brand (for sexiness and great build quality) so eventually would pick one of these up for the novelty.


----------



## Nightwalker (16/2/16)

Cespian said:


> Guys. Am I missing something? How can an RDA, RDTA, RBA be marketed as "anything" watts? What I assume is that they are saying that the deck accommodates builds that will be vaped at 200watts... very misleading IMO.
> 
> Besides for that, it looks interesting but first need to get through the Goblin V2. Sigelei is probably my favourite vaping related brand (for sexiness and great build quality) so eventually would pick one of these up for the novelty.


Yes, its coil build dependent. But, she is sexy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (26/2/16)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/sigelei-moonshot-rta

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker (26/2/16)

In my cart already. Just waiting for pay


----------



## BigGuy (26/2/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## shabbar (26/2/16)

2ml tank capacity at 200w ??? i finish 6mls in less then 10min vaping between 55-75w

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (26/2/16)

Yeah, 2ml, is a little shy. For the casual non-forum vaper


----------



## Nightwalker (26/2/16)

Its more of a dripper tank, a beautiful sexy seductive minx


----------

